# Relatively new guy here



## trackhound (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the spring here in Oregon..
Ive got lots of Lavender, Ceanothus, fruit trees, heather, etc..
Great to wake up in the morning to the loud drone of the bees.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

How many hives do you have? It sounds like you got a lot of nectar up there, the bees must love it!  .
My dad had several hives and I am looking forward to their peaceful buzzing on a warm summer day as well (once I get my first bees).

Keep Buzzing, BEEJ


----------



## rbleitz (9 mo ago)

BEE J said:


> How many hives do you have? It sounds like you got a lot of nectar up there, the bees must love it!  .
> My dad had several hives and I am looking forward to their peaceful buzzing on a warm summer day as well (once I get my first bees).
> 
> Keep Buzzing, BEEJ


I have no hives..have toyed with the idea for years but am gone a lot.
I also live in a remote forested area where there don't seem to be many food sources aside from what I've planted around the house. 
Its not out of the question but seems like it would be labor intensive. I may hust have to buy everything and have someone else maintain them..Still learning.


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

rbleitz said:


> I have no hives..have toyed with the idea for years but am gone a lot.
> I also live in a remote forested area where there don't seem to be many food sources aside from what I've planted around the house.
> Its not out of the question but seems like it would be labor intensive. I may hust have to buy everything and have someone else maintain them..Still learning.


Are you the same guy as Trackhound? If your gone a lot it might be a bit difficult to manage hives, but I would read "Keeping Bees With A Smile" by Fedor Lazutin and some other info on horozontial hives. Their methods may only require you to be around the hive for 2-3 main periods of time- 1.The Spring buildup 2.Swarms? 3. Harvest in fall or just do it at 1# in the spring. It is supposed to be a less labor intensive system of keeping bees. I am just getting ready to test it myself though so don't quote me on it. Keep learning! Maybe you could get a friend to lend a hand in exchange for some honey!!!

Keep Buzzing, BEEJ


----------

